# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  عاجل.. نتائج معهد الاداره طلعو

## بيسان

السلام عليكم 

زي ماهو مكتوب في العنووووووووان ا


طلعت النتائج الاولاد والبنااااااات 

ويااخساااااره صاااحبتي مانقبله

وحتى حطو ااسمااء الاحتياااااااااط

واخوووي امير بشرنا انشاااااااااء الله خير :embarrest:  


وبالتوفيق لجميع المتقدمين

----------


## القلب المرح

ممكن بيسان تعطينا في وين طلعو اذا في موقع انترنت
ياليت تعطينا 
تحياتي

----------


## بيسان

وهذي اسماااااء البناااااات

في المركز النسائي بالرياض 

برنامج سكرتاريه تنفيديه

على المتقدمين الذين يجدون أسماءهم ضمن قائمة المقبولين الأساسيين الحضور لمقر المعهد خلال الفترة من 2/8 – 6/8/1427هـ، مصطحبين معهم أصل شهادة الثانوية العامة، وفي حال عدم حضورهم خلال الفترة المحددة سيتم استبعادهم، وسيحل محلهم أحد المعلنة أسماؤهم ضمن قائمة الاحتياط. 
على المتقدمين الذين يجدون أسماءهم ضمن قائمة الاحتياط الحضور لمقر المعهد ومراجعة إدارة القبول والتسجيل الساعة الثامنة صباحاً يوم السبت 9/8/1427هـ، وذلك ليتم إلحاقهم بالبرامج في حالة عدم مراجعة المقبولين الأساسيين. 
اسماء المقبولين
1 - بشرى سعود محمد البراهيم
 2 - ريا عبدالرحمن صالح الدبيخي 
3 - سكينه أحمد محمد المغاسله 
4 - سالي عبدالله محمد بن الشيخ
 5 - هدى حسن حسين النمر
 6 - امال حسين علي الهويشل 
7 - وسام محمد عبدالرحمن العياف
 8 - ايمان سعد ظافر العمري
 9 - هند شقير هلال المطيري 
10 - عقيلة خالد مدن الخنيزي
 11 - نوف عبدالله محمد الغامدي
 12 - سكينه محمد احمد المشامع
 13 - فاطمة علي هلال الزوري
 14 - صفاء عبدالرحمن راشد الصفيان 
15 - حنان عبدالحميد عبدالعزيز حمدان
 16 - خلود علي محمد الشرهان
 17 - نورة ابراهيم علي الرشيد
 18 - أروى ناصر عبدالرحمن السحيباني
 19 - الهام حسن ابراهيم كركعه 
20 - ندى محمد إبراهيم الصويغ
 21 - حشمه متعب عايد العنزي 
22 - شذا مساعد محمد الشايق 
23 - مها عبدالرحمن عبدالعزيز العامر
 24 - زينب عبدالله مكي آل منصور
 25 - مشيرة جلوي مهدي الشمري
 26 - نورة محمد عبدالرحمن الدهام 
27 - انوار خالد هليل العنزي 
28 - عبير عبدالله علي الوهيبي
 29 - ياسمين فرج بلال عتيق
 30 - هيفاء عبدالعزيز عبدالله بن باز
 31 - أمينة زيد عبدالعزيز الفهيد
 32 - عقيلة علي ابراهيم ال ربيع
 33 - سارة عبد الله معيض القحطاني
 34 - ساره حسن علي الحربي
 35 - أروى علي أحمد الزهراني
 36 - أريج عبدالحكيم محمد القريشي
 37 - وعد مطلق غريب العتيبي
 38 - رزان خلف فالح الشمري
 39 - رابعة عمر عبدالعزيز الحمود
 40 - عهود نايف شريم الحارثي
 41 - موضي يحيى نايف السعدون
 42 - نوره فهد محمد السعي
د 43 - هيفاء سعد ابراهيم الرويس
 44 - ساره فهد عبدالله الدحيم 

اسماء الاحتياط
45 - مي عبدالله عبدالعزيز الهزاع
 46 - ازهار عبدالهادي سلمان الخويلدي
 47 - خلود سعيد محمد الخطيب
 48 - ناديه مشاري محمد العتيبي
 49 - نورة حمود عبدالعزيز الفرج 
50 - الهنوف فايح عقيل العتيبي
 51 - منى علي عبدالله الحبيش 52
 - ايمان محمد ابراهيم السليمان 53
 - زينب حسين عيسى القديحي
 54 - رفان إبراهيم عمر زهران
 55 - جواهر عبده شوعي الحارثي 56
 - إبتسام محمد سعد الغامدى 
57 - منى عبدالله محمد الثاقب 
58 - تهاني عبدالرحمن ضيف الله العلوي
 59 - مروة حيدر حسن الساده
 60 - نوره عايض سحلي العتيبي
 61 - ساره بينان سالم العتيبي
 62 - سارة عبدالقادر عيسى الحزيمي
 63 - فاطمة كاظم رضي آل عبيد
 64 - شيخة عواد سعد القدير
 65 - علياء مبارك سالم الشمري
 66 - رنيم محمد عبدالمعطي الفار

----------


## بيسان

هلا اخوي 

هذا الرابط 


http://www.ipa.edu.sa/index.asp

----------


## بيسان

هذا بعد اسمااء البنااااااااات

في  القسم النوسي بالرياض قسم اداره مستشفييااااااااات

اسماء المقبولين 1 - هبة فواد عبدالغني بخاري 

2 - فاطمة أحمد عبد الله البارقي 

3 - رانيه عبدالله عبيد باسيم 

4 - بلقيس صالح كاظم العلي 

5 - أنوار بدر خالد الصالح 

6 - روان عبدالله عبدالرحمن الرميح 

7 - بتول محمد حسن الزاهر 

8 - طيبية فائق عثمان العبدالكريم 

9 - هيانا منصور محمد الخضر 

10 - فاطمة محمد سلمان المزين 

11 - منيرة محمد عليان السعود 

12 - منيرة حمد عبدالعزيز العجلان 

13 - ريم سمير حسن آل رحمه 

14 - نوف سليمان عبدالوهاب النفيسة 

15 - رقيه عبدالكريم محمد المزين 

16 - ساره محمد سعيد حسن مندوره 

17 - مريم علي مكي السيهاتي 

18 - تهاني حسين محمد الشهراني 

19 - فاطمة محمد علي اللباد 

20 - أنجاد حسن عبدالله العمري 

21 - آلاء ثابت عقيل توفيق 

22 - ليلى حسين حسن الخميس 



اسماء الاحتياط 23 - منى خالد ابراهيم الحجي 

24 - أشواق خالد عبدالعزيز الجديع

25 - خديجه احمد محمد العلوان 

26 - رهام فريد حسين ميهوب 

27 - زهراء طه علي اليوسف 

28 - زينب حمود انصيف المشهد 

29 - منال يوسف سعود الغيبري 

30 - مريم علي جاسم عصيده 

31 - نعيمة عبدالله صالح البراهيم 

32 - عزيزه محمد حسين البلوشي 

33 - آمنه فتحي سويد طميحي

----------


## الأمل كله

تدرون عاد هالمعهد زفت :toung:  

لانهم
ما قبلوني وانا بعد مابي اروح 
بس على العموم مشكورة بعد قلبي بيسونه

----------


## بيسان

هلا حبيبتي

خسااااااره مااقبلوش تصدقي على طول اول ماافتحت الموقع وشفت ان النتااائج طلعوو

على طووول ادور على اسمش

بس الله كريم

انشااااااااء الله يطلع اسمك في الكليه الجاامعيه 

بس امولتي ابيش تدعي لي لانه النتائجنا بكرا

مو تنسي بعد اميرووو  من الدعااااااء

وبالتوفيق

اختش وصديقش و...و...

بيساااااااااااني

----------


## بيسان

الحين جاء دور الاولاد وراح ابتدي الا في المنطقه الشرقيه 

والقسم الاول برمجة الحااااااااسب


على المتقدمين الذين يجدون أسماءهم ضمن قائمة المقبولين الأساسيين الحضور لمقر المعهد خلال الفترة من 2/8 – 6/8/1427هـ، مصطحبين معهم أصل شهادة الثانوية العامة، وفي حال عدم حضورهم خلال الفترة المحددة سيتم استبعادهم، وسيحل محلهم أحد المعلنة أسماؤهم ضمن قائمة الاحتياط. 
على المتقدمين الذين يجدون أسماءهم ضمن قائمة الاحتياط الحضور لمقر المعهد ومراجعة إدارة القبول والتسجيل الساعة الثامنة صباحاً يوم السبت 9/8/1427هـ، وذلك ليتم إلحاقهم بالبرامج في حالة عدم مراجعة المقبولين الأساسيين. 
اسماء المقبولين 1 - فاضل عبدالعظيم شبر السيد علي 

2 - حسين عبدالجليل محمد الحسين 

3 - راشد عبدالله علي العمري 

4 - منير عبدالعزيز منصور شمروخ 

5 - علاء نبيل محمد المرزوق 

6 - محمد مفلح سعد العتيبي 

7 - ناصر محمد ناصر الحقباني الدوسري 

8 - متعب عبدالله محمد المطر 

9 - هاشم ناصر هاشم السلمان 

10 - عبدالمحسن عبدالحميد محمد الخرس 

11 - سعود سلمان عبدالرزاق أباحسين 

12 - حسام احمد معيض الزهراني 

13 - خليل ابراهيم علي حبوبي 

14 - يوسف انس عبدالحميد القوز 

15 - عبدالله عيسى حسين الخلف 

16 - جابر حسن علي ال درويش 

17 - علي عبدالغني رضي حكروه 

18 - علي شوعي يحيى يامي 

19 - احمد عبدالرؤوف محمد الفشخي 

20 - عبدالمجيد يوسف عبدالرحمن الشامخ 

21 - محمد حسين علي الرمضان 

22 - أحمد محمد أحمد الحمود 

23 - محمد دعيج مبارك الدوسري 

24 - محمد ظافر محمد ابن شرقه 

25 - عبدالمجيد مسفر حميدي ال عبود 

26 - عبدالله سمير بدر الشربيني 

27 - رجاء بداح هادي الهاجري 

28 - علي احمد علي سلامي 

29 - علي عبدالله حسن الشايب 

30 - حسين محمد أمين عبدالله آل دعبل 

31 - عبدالله سعد محمد الدوسري 

32 - علي محمد علوي الحسين 

33 - عبدالعزيز خليفة محمد ابوخميس 

34 - محمد علي عبدالعزيز الربيع 

35 - جعفر علي عبدالله البحراني 

36 - احمد صالح احمد الحمد 

37 - عبدالعظيم حبيب احمد الخلاص 

38 - أحمد حسين علي الرمضان 

39 - محمد حسن جعفر ال مبيريك 

40 - حمد حسين ناشي بوحمد 

41 - علي هاني عبدالله القطان 

42 - ضياء علي حسن غانم 

43 - محمد سعد ناصر الشمراني 

44 - محمد عبدالمحسن منصور أبو جوهر 

45 - محمد حسين علي الماجد 

46 - عبدالله علي عبدالله ال ابداح 

47 - جاسم عبدرب الرسول رضي العبدرب 
الرسول 

48 - فهد عبداللطيف ابراهيم المقرن 

49 - حسين حبيب حسين البوحمود 

50 - احمد عبدالرحمن عثمان الغامدي 



اسماء الاحتياط 51 - يوسف علي صالح آل بنان 

52 - احمد عبدالجليل علي الجاروف 

53 - عبدالله علي عبدالله آدم 

54 - فهد فالح حسين الدوسري 

55 - عبدالله حسن عبدالله الناصر 

56 - محمد جابر محمد المقعدي 

57 - حسين علي محمد البراهيم 

58 - عبدالله موسى عبدالله الزاير 

59 - سلطان عياد ضحوي الشمري 

60 - حسين عبدالواحد عبدالعظيم المرهون 

61 - حيدر منصور ياسين الدويل 

62 - جهاد خالد عبدالحميد آل حجي 

63 - حسن راضي خضر البومجداد 

64 - محمد عبدالمحسن إبراهيم الخلف 

65 - محمد علي عبدرب الرسول آل عبدرب النبي 

66 - احمد آدم حسين الاحمد 

67 - عبدالإله عبدالله أحمد المؤمن 

68 - أحمد سليمان عبدالله الفرحان 

69 - حمد فالح احمد العنيزي 

70 - حسين عبدالعظيم حسن الخاطر 

71 - أحمد خالد خليل المسيعيد 

72 - محمد احمد محمد الناصر 

73 - علي عبدالغني عيسى المحسن 

74 - عبدالرحمن ريحان سعد اليامي 

75 - كميل علي حسين الدجاني

----------


## بيسان

والحين القسم الثاني

المحااسبه التجااريه

اسماء المقبولين 1 - احمد حبيب عبدالله الحداد 

2 - موسى عبدرب الرسول احمد آل عبيد 

3 - علي حسين محمد الزاهر 

4 - عبدالعزيز ابراهيم عبدالعزيز المعجل 

5 - محمد مهدي محمد الخباز 

6 - هاشم فؤاد سلمان قاو 

7 - حسين علي حسن آل ربح 

8 - محمد ابراهيم حسين الصائغ 

9 - عبدالعزيز عبدالغني سليمان البيات 

10 - علاء علي حسين ال داوود 

11 - محمد جمال عبدالجبار آل حمود 

12 - عمار محمد علي بوعلي 

13 - ايمن يحيى احمد المدني 

14 - محمد عصام محمد الزايدي 

15 - علي نصر حسين الفرج 

16 - مهدي محمد مهدي اليامي 

17 - الوليد عبدالعزيز محمد الجريوي 

18 - محمد علي حسين السعيد 

19 - حسن عيسى محمد المزرع 

20 - محمد صالح علي المسلمي 

21 - جمال عبد رب الرسول عباس العمر 

22 - علي واصل علي الدالوي 

23 - محمد معتوق علي الستراوي 

24 - خالد محمد سعد المسعود 

25 - حسن أحمد علي الحريفي 

26 - علي عبدالكريم سلمان آل هاني 

27 - مؤيد منصور سعود أمرشود 

28 - علي عبدرب الرسول احمد العماني 

29 - فادي محمد دليم المطيري 

30 - عبدالمجيد حسين محمد الشريف 

31 - محمد صالح احمد آل غزوي 

32 - ماجد زكي محمد النهاش 

33 - محمد عبدالله عيسى الدار 

34 - امين حبيب علي آل داؤود 

35 - علي سعيد علي الدبيسي 

36 - عبدالعزيز عبدالله عبدالعزيز الريس 

37 - علي سامي محمد الجزيري 

38 - رضا عبدالحافظ صالح المؤمن 

39 - صادق حسن محمد النمر 

40 - محمد علي ضيف عوكار 

41 - عباس عبدالكريم عباس المجحد 

42 - ريان محمد عبدالله الرشيد 

43 - حسين محمد حسن الفرج 

44 - ناصر عبدالله علي آل حبيل 

45 - حبيب علي حبيب المرهون 

46 - محمد علي حميد قريش 

47 - حسن حبيب محمد الصالح 

48 - حسين قاسم محمد ال حبيب 

49 - محمد يعقوب يوسف العوام 

50 - حسين عبدالله محمد العماني 



اسماء الاحتياط 51 - سعد علي سعد الغامدي 

52 - فهد عبدالله عبدالعزيز الريس 

53 - احمد حسين علي الباشا 

54 - محمد علي عبدالوهاب الصالح 

55 - حسن مكي رضي أل وهيب 

56 - حسين مرتضا علوي ال هاشم 

57 - محمد عبدالله محمد الأحمد 

58 - هشام ضيف حميد الزاير 

59 - عبدالله خميس عبدالعزيز الدوسري 

60 - محمد جواد ابراهيم البحراني 

61 - فيصل خيرالله صالح الإبراهيم 

62 - مصطفى عبدالله احمد ال محسن 

63 - محمد جعفر احمد البوري 

64 - مصطفى سعيد محمد العصفور 

65 - عمار عبدالله علي الزاهر 

66 - ثامر علي عبدالله ال شيخ أحمد 

67 - عبدالله مشاري ابراهيم المشاري 

68 - محمد علي حسن ال هلال 

69 - محمد عبدالمنعم علي آل جميع 

70 - عادل علي أحمد آل ناصر 

71 - هادي ضياء حسن المقبل 

72 - علي حسين حسن السليمان 

73 - مرتضى صابر عبدالعزيز الشبعان 

74 - أيمن سعيد محمد الصقر 

75 - حسين حبلان علي الصفار

----------


## بيسان

وهذا القسم الثالث

المبيعاااااات

اسماء المقبولين 1 - حمزة عباس محمد بوخمسين 

2 - تركي منصور عبدالله هزازي 

3 - فايز جعفر بشير الجزار 

4 - ناصر احمد محمد الغامدي 

5 - حسين محمد عبدالمنعم آل يحيا 

6 - مبارك عبدالله خالد الدوسري 

7 - محمد عائض محمد عسيري 

8 - محمد نبيل صالح الفارس 

9 - علي خالد مهدي القطري 

10 - سامي عبدالله محمد الزهراني 

11 - عبدالعزيز محمد يوسف الغنيم 

12 - محمد مكي منصور الملاحي 

13 - ابراهيم سعد عيد الدوسري 

14 - حسين علي محمد الغامدي 

15 - محمد عبدالخالق سعيد الغامدي

16 - سلمان ابراهيم عبدالله المنصور 

17 - حسن عبدالله سلمان ال ربح 

18 - عبدالله عبدالعزيز أحمد المحارفي 

19 - محمد علي عبدالله الأحسائي 

20 - علي حسين علي البحارنه 

21 - محمد حمد عبدالله الخالدي 

22 - مفرح باسل مفرح الدوسري 

23 - محمد علي احمد الجبران 

24 - مؤيد علي احمد الراشد 

25 - مروان عبداللطيف صالح النعيم 

26 - علي حسن علي آل تركي 

27 - خالد سمران عوض اليامي 

28 - نبيل حسن عيسى البحار 

29 - مالك حمد عبدالرحمن العبدالقادر 

30 - ابراهيم رجا فهد القحطاني

31 - عبدالمحسن يعقوب يوسف السالم

32 - صالح ابراهيم صالح الصالح

33 - علي حسين عبدالوهاب الحاجي محمد

34 - أحمد عبدالعزيز محمد بو خمسين 

35 - علي حسن أحمد الضبيكي 

36 - ماجد عتيق وازن الجحدلي 

37 - اسامة احمد عمارن بنجر 

38 - عبدالله احمد عبدالكريم الحميدي 

39 - محمد باسم محمد الدليجان 

40 - علي عبدالخالق عبدالكريم ال درويش 

41 - حمد عبدالعزيز حمد التريكي 

42 - طارق علي محمد الغامدي 

43 - حسن محمد حسن ال داؤود 

44 - حيدر يوسف حسن البطيان 

45 - ماجد حمود مريحيل الضويحي 

46 - محمد مازن قاسم الدايل 

47 - علي فتح الدين علي مشيخي 

48 - علي جعفر موسى القطان 

49 - يوسف عامر يوسف الدرباس 

50 - تركي عمر سعد السبيت 



اسماء الاحتياط 51 - عبدالكريم جعفر محمد الزاهر 

52 - عبدالله طارق عبدالله الدوسري

53 - عصام مسلم جمعة الجمعة 

54 - احمد زكي حسين آل جعفر 

55 - علي خالد علي الرثيع 

56 - ماجد باقر أحمد السروج 

57 - حسين احمد محمد ال ابراهيم 

58 - نايف إبراهيم حمود الحمود 

59 - ظافر محمد سعيد آل غصاب 

60 - مؤيد علي حبيب السلمان 

61 - محمد علي احمد كيدار 

62 - داود حسين علي الشقاقيق 

63 - ناصر احمد علي البويدي 

64 - فيصل غزاي ناصر العتيبي 

65 - باقر مكي مكي آل مهدي 

66 - علي محمد حسن ال داؤود 

67 - عبدالرحمن عساف صالح الكثيري 

68 - خالد محمد مسعود الحارثي 

69 - محمد علي سعيد آل سعيد 

70 - ياسين محمد علي الموسوي 

71 - نواف ابراهيم عبدالرحمن الخراشي 

72 - محمد خالد عبدالعزيز السيف 

73 - خالد يحيى ابوالخير العيسى 

74 - تيسير محمد حسن ال باشا 

75 - فيصل فهد محمد السماعيل

----------


## بيسان

وهذا البرنامج الاخير

السكرتير التنفيدي

اسماء المقبولين 1 - حسين عبدالله عبدالله العراجنة 

2 - مطر خميس مطر البوعينين 

3 - احمد عبدالله عايش السعد 

4 - نايف منصور عباد العباد 

5 - طاهر حسين ناصر آل حمزة 

6 - مصطفى حسين علي آل فهد 

7 - يوسف يعقوب يوسف آل سليس 

8 - عبدالعزيز حبيب عبدالعزيز المازني 

9 - عبدالمحسن حسين علي الهاشم 

10 - صادق سلمان حسين العيد 

11 - فيصل مزعل محمد العبدالرحيم 

12 - أحمد سعيد أحمد الماحوزي 

13 - عيسى عبدالله محمد العلي 

14 - علي يوسف عبدالمحسن المحمد صالح 

15 - رائد رضا عبدالله الحجري 

16 - جابر إبراهيم علي الجارودي

17 - حسن زكي احمد ال ربح 

18 - حمزة ناصر علي ال علوان 

19 - عبدالكريم محمد عبدالله النمر 

20 - محمد أحمد عبدالله الفرج 

21 - احمد حمزه محمد الشهري 

22 - رمضان طه رمضان الشبيب 

23 - أحمد جواد جعفر الخطام 

24 - ميثم عبدالله علي الصفار 

25 - حسن مكي مهدي العجمي 

26 - حسين علي عبدالله الناصر 

27 - بدر محمد حسن الغامدي 

28 - علي حسين حسين الصليح 

29 - محمد سيف علي الغازي 

30 - ميرزا عبدالهادي علي البناوي 

31 - مجتبى عبدالله أحمد آل الشيخ 

32 - فيصل علي احمد الغامدي 

33 - علي ابراهيم علي ال شيخ علي 

34 - محمد عبدالله عيسى المزين 

35 - محسن عبدالكريم مهدي عبدالرب النبي 

36 - علي عبدرب الرسول عبدالمحسن الاقنم 

37 - حبيب علي هلال الشويخات 

38 - بسام فرج علي الدبيس 

39 - نواف جمال صالح الدوسري 

40 - سعود خالد عباس العومي 

41 - محمد فارس منصور الحزوبر 

42 - حافظ عبدالعزيز محمد الفرج 

43 - محمد يوسف عبدالله سليمان 

44 - مصطفى أحمد عبدالله الناصر 

45 - سامي راضي بستان العنزي 

46 - عبدالله سعيد عبدالله المدن 

47 - علي ناصر يوسف السلطان 

48 - صالح جعفر صالح خليف 

49 - مشعل خالد ابراهيم السويلم 

50 - محمد صالح علي آل الحارث 



اسماء الاحتياط 51 - علي جعفر عبدالكريم آل الشيخ 

52 - جاسم عبدالرؤوف صالح العبدالوهاب 

53 - عبدالله كاظم احمد الصبيحه 

54 - رائد عبدالله محمد الحنفوش 

55 - عايد دخيل عبدالله الشمري 

56 - عبدالله محمد عبدالوهاب الحاجي 

57 - حسن هشام حسن العلوي 

58 - عبدالله محمد عبدالله الليفه 

59 - مرتضى علوي ناصر أبو الرحى 

60 - ناصر احمد حبيب البحراني 

61 - محمد جواد علي المعيان 

62 - علي محمد علي قريريص 

63 - رامي محفوظ حسن الحافظ 

64 - صبحي عبدالله علي الهودار 

65 - محمد عبدالله محمد الناجم 

66 - عمر محمد خليفه الحسين 

67 - عبدالعزيز احمد علي المشخص 

68 - هشام جابر محمد المقعدي 

69 - محمد خلف صالح العنزي 

70 - خالد اسعد عبدالكريم المقيم 

71 - سعيد مبارك سعيد النمشان 

72 - بشار عبدرب الامير عبدالله الشخص 

73 - علي حمود علي القويعي 

74 - علي فيصل شبيب دهيم 

75 - عبدالله حسن علي آل ربيع

----------


## الأمل كله

*ولا يهمك حياتي خلاص الليلة ما راح انام راح ادعي لك* 
*وبخلي صلاة ا لصبح كلها دعاء لك * 
*ا وعدك ماراح انساك من الدعاء*
*وبالتوفيق يا رررررررررررررررررررررب* 
*ولا  تنسي الحلاوة اذا قبلوش ok*

----------


## بيسان

افا عليش مو بس حلاوه الا اغرقش انتي وامولتش بالحلاوه

شا كم .... عدنا

حبيبتي تسلمي خجلتيني

بيساااااااااااان

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ما قبلوا الا طياحة حطي ..

مالت علي ..

ويش ابشرش خيه ..

ما فيه بشاره مالت علي وعلى نسبتي وياريت بعد ..

83.06 مايقبلوهم ..

71.5 يقبلوهم ..

مالت علي وعلى حظي فوقي ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

خيه بيسان التقنيه قبلتني ..

بسالش الكلية الجامعية متى نتايجها ..

كا تدري متى ..

التقنيه قبلتني لاكن حق المقابله مو قبول نهائي ..

باقي فيصل .. وارامكوا .. والجامعيه ..

وميه بالميه ما حد بيقبلني ..

اعرف حظي اقشر ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ماعليه خيتووو اسف من الزهق ما سالتش ..

بشري قبلوش لو زي حالتي ..

----------


## بيسان

هلا اخوي

شنو ذا اتفااااااااائل بالخير 

يالله اول مره احسك ذا متوتر ومعصب حدك 

هدي يخوي 

العصبيه مااتنفع بهالامور

اوكي مااقبلوك قول الله كريم 

انا ياخوي مااقدمت فيه لاني اساسا مااابي الرياااض 

بس لاتنسى في مكااان قبلك 

ولاتنسي ان المقاابله عادخ يبو يشوفون الشخص كيف طريقه كلامه واسلوبه 

واهم شي الجراءه وخلك رزه مفهوم

اوكي اخوي اني مسجله في الفيصل وانشاااااء الله يقبلونا 

بصراحه مااادري متى النتائج لانهم مااعلانو عنه 

يمكن بعد مااينتهي التسجيل يعطونا خبر

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااخوي  تفاااااااااااااائل 

هذا وانت شااااااب تسوي كذا عجل وش خليتا لدلوعاااااااات الا مثلنا ها 

اخوووي بلدنا الله يكرمهم يبونا ندرس بفلوس بعد شن سوي جبنا اي نسبه 

اخوي اذا عندك وسطه حركها وبتنقبل ..

بس لاتفقد الامل اكو قدامك ارامكو والفيصل والجاامعيه 

مو مثل حاااااااال الامل صحيح قدمت في المعهد بس مااقبلوها

بس ترى روحها ريااااااااااضيه 

خلك زي واكثر اطلع وعيش وتمتع 

واذا مااطلع لك هالترم يطلع لك الترم الثاااااااني ماافيه مشكله يالحبيب ..


ادري سجتك بردي

بس سمووووووحه

الطاالبه الطمووووحه بيسااااااااان:)<< شوفي ادبي وطموحه 


وكلامك اخير حطها في وذانك مثل ماايقولوا اخونا المصرين 

ترى الدنيا ماتسوى ... فليش تزعل ماادام الاحواليك ماارح يجيبون خبر فبتسم 

لانه السعاااااااااااده طريق النجااااااااح 

سي يو  :embarrest:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هلا خيتووو ..

لالا والله مو مضايق بس زي ما تقولي خيه نسبتي اعلى من صاحبي ..

وانا الي مسجل ليه وهو قبلوه ونا لا ..

لاكن الله كريم كلمتي ا لي ارددها ..

مو معصب والله بس تعرفي حرة الشبد ويش انسوي الله كريم ..

وعلا فكره بيسااااان النتايج حق الفيصل اليوم 29 انا فتحته من شوي مافيه ..

لاكن انشاء لله يقبلوناا ..

انشاااااء الله يقبلوش يارب ..

واذا ما فبلوش بالفيصل يااااارب بالجامعية ..

تامهم خيتوووو ..

اذا طلعوا نتايج الفيصل عطينا خبر اوكيش ..

وبالنسبه الى المقابله ما يهمك اعجبهم إنشاء الله ..

لااح اكشخ بعد ههههههه غتره وشمااااغ ..

وهالحركااات بس بالنسبه للجراءة عاد اشوي استحي بس بحاول ما يهمك ..

تحياتي لك خيتووو ..

أمير العاشقين

----------


## بيسان

هلا اخوي 

طيب هذا صااحبك مفروض مااتقول كذا حبه لنفسك مااتحب له

ويمكن يااالحبيب ماااقدمت زين 

وياااااخوي ترى من قالك انهم يصححو اورقا ها 

تدري ان ذكتور في الكليه يصحح على حسب جمال الخط

زي اذا كاان حلو الدرجة الكااامله على طول ..

وفي استااااااااذ ثااااااني ماايتعب نفسه يشغل المروحه
 ويحط الاوراق على المكتب الا طيح ورقته راااسب والعكس صحيح

اي عقل ومنطق يقول ان التصيحيح كذا...


ولاتنسى ان التقنيه افضل من المعهد يعني انت لو طلع اسمك في لثنين

 مااراح التروح المعهد فحط في بالك كذا

وانشااااااء الله اطلع لك الفيصل يكون افضل وارامكو افضل وافضل

وحنا ماااعلينا الا الصبر والدعاااااااء

ولا يهمك اخوي بس اتوقع مو الحين نتاائج العصر 

وانت قوم نااام وهدي بالله وقومتك انشاء الله نتاائج طلعت

وتخبرنا بقبولك

وترى كل شي بارااده الله

وكل شي فيهه خير بيكتب لك انشااء الله

وبالتوفيق

بيسااااااااااااااان

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هلا خيه لا عادي ..

الدنيا كذا لاكن عجبني تصحيح الدرس الثاني ههههههههه ..

الي تطيح ورقته راسب هههههههه الى هالدرجه ..

الله كريم ..

يسلموا خيتوووو يعطيش العافيه ..

وبالنسبه الى صاحبي الله يوفقه ياااااارب ...

خيه اقوووول نتائجكم مادري متى بيحطوها الا بسالش قدمتي بارامكوا لو لا ..

----------


## بيسان

هلا اخوي

وهذا يدرس في كليه الدماام 

الله يسلامك ويعاااااافيك

لا ماااقدمت في ارمكو لانه بس علمي بس انا ادبي

والله يستر من الفيصل

وبالتوفيق

ومبررروك على قبولك في تقنيه

وعقباااااااال مااايكون نهااااااائي يااااااارب

بحق ام البنين

----------

